# Timed Ticketing Solution???



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone have a good timed ticketing system that works well, and can be used both online and in the box office? Looking for something free, or low cost. We are doing ghost hunts this year, and after a survey went out for marketing research, we are anticipating a high volume and have decided on timed ticketing. thoughts and ideas welcome :jol:


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

try ticketleap.com it appears to be a good company that doesn't stick fees to you but make sure you do your research! some companies do require a minimum number of sales or you must reimburse them before you get your money.


----------

